# Breeding pen question



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys! Still in the process of designing my loft and I have a question on breeding pens. I want to get some Modenas and I have heard a lot of people suggest breeding them in individual pens. So.... are you supposed to keep them in there 24/7, or do they also get access to an aviary occasionally? Do you only do this during breeding season? Thanx for all the great advice guys, I really appreciate it!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi, Ideally they would have access to the avairy for atleast 2-3 hours a day but any time is better than nothing, Best to have the breeding cages in the back so they can be opened to the main loft when not in use and then closed off when you need to, Usually if they are happy on eggs you can open the cage up but best to have them shut off when they are fertilising the eggs/mating to ensure you know whos babies are whos.


----------

